# Barn show to raise money for rescue(clas ideas??)



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, arent you a kind person. I wish more people put themselves out there for the rescues. Thank you for that.

How about down and back or keyhole. I used to do the fun stuff and those two were my favorite. Since you have english and western people, maybe a versatility class, english, then western. with a 5 minute break to switch.

Egg and spoon?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe a trail type class with obstacles? Tarp, ball being thrown at horse/rider, gate, flag to wave/carry from A to B, sidepass with a ground pole between front and back legs, back a dog leg, U or square, drag a sled, drag a bag of cans, hit a trash can with a stick, basketball(use one of those little kids ones for the basket), in short, working on desensitizing while competing!


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

the shoe race. you all take on boot off throw it in a pile at end of arena. start at opicit arena run to pile first back wins. you can brake it down for level of rider. like only walking aloud or trott only.

back to back bair back 

potato race pick potato off barall rundown to end of arena turn a barall run back throw potato in to barall.

costume class

egg and spoon

water glass who ever has most warter at end wins

showmanship

ribon ride two people streach a string between them and go around at all gaits and what ever eles you can think of untill thier is only one pair left still holding ribon

let me think some more i know i am forgeting some good ones


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

Simon Says. Seriously. I showed in Sparr, Fla. once where it was all sorts of English disciplines, and they had a Simon Says class every time, with all ages invited to enter. It was always down to my friend and I for the finalists, then the judge would call a cross canter to break the tie. Lucky for me, my standardbred couldn't pick up the right lead if his life depended on it ...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The funniest one I've seen/participated (and most people favorite) was "underwear races". 2 people and a horse as a team. One person is waiting on other side of arena. 1st person put a huge female panties and bra and on signal gets on horse and runs to the other side to the partner, gets off, undress and helps the teammate to put on panties and bra. When done second person jumps on horse and run to the side of the arena where everything started. 

Another "race" is a "boot race" - also very funny (and you don't need extra equipment). Starts on ground (1 rider 1 horse). Every rider takes a boot off and then everyone facing the fence while the judge put those boots along the other side of arena (so noone could see of course). On signal people jump on horse and run to the other side trying to find own boot. As long as you find it you get off, put it back on, jump on horse and run back to the start point.



With the 1st one I had a great partner, who was a poor rider but the best teammate one can have (we used his mom's horse). So while getting to me almost last he was able to dress me up and push on horse so fast that we won.


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for thinking of the rescues


----------

